# 4th of JULY 2016, FIREWORKS THREAD



## PropilotBW (Jul 3, 2016)

It's always fun seeing the results from other photographers, so please feel free to share your fireworks photos you shoot this year!  

I am looking forward to giving it another shot this year, and I will be sharing my results after the celebrations!

I hope everyone has an excellent holiday weekend.


----------



## MSnowy (Jul 3, 2016)

Hingham, Massachusetts


----------



## MSnowy (Jul 5, 2016)

Am I the only one that got out to take pictures this weekend. I figured this thread would have tons


----------



## Braineack (Jul 5, 2016)

It was raining here heavily, so i just hung out with kitties.


----------



## waday (Jul 5, 2016)

Lots of rain here, too.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jul 5, 2016)

Wife took them this year.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jul 5, 2016)

MSnowy said:


> Am I the only one that got out to take pictures this weekend. I figured this thread would have tons


i will probaly have some up tonight


----------



## PropilotBW (Jul 5, 2016)

This is one of the few I got from last night.   It's not professional by any means, but at least I had fun at the show!

A couple things I learned from this show: 
-Capturing fireworks is a lot harder than it looks.  
-A show that shoots off multiple mortars at once makes it much harder.
-Taking pics while trying to enjoy the show with your family is also difficult.


----------



## PropilotBW (Jul 5, 2016)

MSnowy said:


> Am I the only one that got out to take pictures this weekend. I figured this thread would have tons



I just had to have time to look at what I captured from last night.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 5, 2016)

We had rain too, but it stopped just before nightfall.  I heard some fireworks nearby (they are legal in this county), but we didn't go out.


----------



## PropilotBW (Jul 5, 2016)

Here is another one, I think it's much better than my first post.


----------



## Garasaki (Jul 5, 2016)

PropilotBW said:


> A couple things I learned from this show:
> -Capturing fireworks is a lot harder than it looks.
> -A show that shoots off multiple mortars at once makes it much harder.
> -Taking pics while trying to enjoy the show with your family is also difficult.



Agreed on all points.


----------



## MSnowy (Jul 5, 2016)

PropilotBW said:


> This is one of the few I got from last night.   It's not professional by any means, but at least I had fun at the show!
> 
> A couple things I learned from this show:
> -Capturing fireworks is a lot harder than it looks.
> ...



Yup I agree with you and the multiples leave lots of smoke hanging around.

Fortunately for me I went out Saturday night for these. The ones last night end quickly when the barge shooting them off blew up.

Here's a couple more


----------



## PropilotBW (Jul 5, 2016)

MSnowy said:


> PropilotBW said:
> 
> 
> > This is one of the few I got from last night.   It's not professional by any means, but at least I had fun at the show!
> ...



Man, those are some nice photos.  So what's the trick?


----------



## sw_ (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm curious about the exploding barge. Did someone capture that moment?


----------



## MSnowy (Jul 5, 2016)

PropilotBW said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > PropilotBW said:
> ...




Ha ha there's no tricks in photography.  Two important things for me are, good tripod and cable release. I shoot when I see the mortars going up then release as its exploding. These were ISO 200, A 14 and 16 time ranged from 3.3 secs to 5 secs.


----------



## MSnowy (Jul 5, 2016)

sw_ said:


> I'm curious about the exploding barge. Did someone capture that moment?


----------



## sw_ (Jul 5, 2016)

Yep, that'll cut it short!


----------



## PropilotBW (Jul 5, 2016)

I found this one in the middle of the stack.


----------



## jake337 (Jul 5, 2016)

Flickr


----------



## spiralout462 (Jul 5, 2016)

Chincoteague Island, VA


----------



## manny212 (Jul 6, 2016)

This is not the best firework pic , but the boom made it !  


BOOM by manny herreria, on Flickr it .


----------



## jake337 (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## ronlane (Jul 6, 2016)

I'll add a few. The first two are from my town, where individuals can pop them all week. The last one the City (OKC) firework display on the 4th.

1)

 

2)
 

3)


----------



## AlanKlein (Jul 6, 2016)

All nice shots.  Happy 4th everyone.


----------

